# question for Ruth about rhesus negative



## bettyb (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Ruth
wondered if you could help
I am rhesus negative and I had a m/c at the end of June and am looking to start treatment again this cycle
I didnt have anti D following the bleed which was natural and complete
they think the embryo stopped growing about week 5.5 as the sac was only 8.5mm at 7 week scan either that or it was slow growing
I dont want anything else to get in the way of the next try so would really appreciate your thoughts
thanks
bettyb x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

The main reason for giving anti D is in case you have built up antibodies. The earlier the miscarrige the less likely there will be antibodies so hence why some consultants will only give if the misc happened after a certain time.
The easiest way of checking if you did build up antibodies is to ask to have a Coombes test done (blood test) GP's can arrange to do this. It may just put your mind at rest.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

you only need anti D after 12 weeks unless D&C needed after miscarriage as there has not been the time to develop antibodies. Hope this helps


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

I've been told different things. One said I'd need anti-D for any mc over 35 days i.e. 5 weeks because it is at this time that the fetus' circulator system is developing and there is (an all be it very small) risk of antibodies developing from this time on.

After my first mc I was told by a different dr that I wouldn't need anti-D bacuse it was before 10 weeks, so like so many things I think they all have different opinions about what to do. The further along the mc is the greater the risk.

Layla


----------



## bettyb (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks Ruth and everyone else for your help
best wishes to all
bettyb x


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Bettyb

Most hospitals now will only give anti-D if you are over 12 weeks. Before hen the risk of you getting anti bodies is very small. Like Ruth said if you are worried then ask for a coombes test

Best of luck
Chris


----------

